# Making & Selling Handcrafted Clothespins



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello,

This is my first post to these forums. I've worked 25+ years in the building trades. Back in the 1980's-1990's I wrote several articles for Fine Homebuilding magazine and three books for The Taunton Press. Over the years, I've pursued several different entrepreneurial ideas and most of them related in one way or another to woodworking.

My latest idea, which I started to develop back in the spring of 2012 is making and selling wooden clothespins. The common torsion-spring clothespin was invented in the United States back in the 1800's, and US manufacturers made millions of clothespins over the years. But the last American clothespin manufacturer went out of business several years ago as a result of cheap foreign imports.

The problem with the foreign imported clothespins is that they're junk. They are made out of Chinese-mystery-wood with wimpy springs. They don't hold clothes on the line and they fall apart easily. My wife brought this to my attention. When I went to the internet to check it out, I found that there is widespread discontent among the clothespin users of America because they can't buy a good-quality clothespin (like used to be made in America).

So I put a LOT of effort, a LOT of time, and a fair amount of money into this idea of making and selling high-quality, handcrafted clothespins. I call my business Classic American Clothespins and I have a web site where I sell them (ClassicAmericanClothespins.com).

The clothespins I make are crafted from ash and have heavy-gauge, full-coil stainless steel springs. They are made to last a lifetime…. and then some. I just started selling the clothespins back in November of 2013. I've sold thousands of them. People who use clothespins love them. One person who bought some wrote about them at the Mother Earth News blog… Craftsman Brings Back Classic American Clothespins

My reason for posting here is 1.) to inspire and encourage anyone who reads this to pursue your ideas. The fact is, after pursuing various creative ideas (some good and some not so good) since 2002, I was finally able to develop and build my home business to the point that I could quit my factory job in early 2013. 2.) I'm trying to let other woodworkers know about this clothespin idea, and encourage any who are interested to consider making and selling "artisan"clothespins too. There is no way I alone will be able to supply the demand once the word gets out that it's once again possible to purchase a "good ol' clothespin," and there is no way I want to.

For now, I'm making clothespins using a table saw and router tables. It is tedious work. In the spring I will upgrade my equipment to a shaper with a power feeder, and some other tools/jigs. I think I can cut my production time to less than half of what it currently is.

So that's my "sweating for bucks through woodworking" story.

If anyone has questions about crafting clothespins, I will do my best to answer them here. I'm not posting about this at any other woodworking groups for now. This is kind of a test to see if I can generate some interest in a new-old idea.

Herrick Kimball
Moravia, New York


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Know what you mean about the clothespins. Most housing developments frown on ugly things like cloth
lines, so a lot of people do not understand what you are talking about. I grew up sleeping with sheets and clothing with that fresh line dried smell. I stocked up on American clothespins back when, but my stock is
running low, so I may have to buy some of yours. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Thalweg (Jan 27, 2009)

Do you make the springs too?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

How much time is invested per clothespin? How many do you typically make at one time? This is very interesting to me as trying make something in what amounts to batch manufacturing compared to mass manufacturing would be difficult to do. The big thing you've got going for you is the ever poor quality.


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Bluepine38-

I live in a rural area of upstate N.Y. and so far we have retained the freedom to hang out clothes to dry, and enjoy that fresh line-dried smell. But a few years ago a town next to me came close to passing an ordinance prohibiting people from line-drying clothes. The "problem" was that several Amish families had moved into the town and some folks didn't like looking at their laundry. A surprising number of people showed up at the town meeting to speak in favor of letting the Amish hang their laundry outdoors. I spoke in support of them and invited all Amish families to move into my town. I told them I'm on the town board and the last thing we would ever do is use the force of law to stop our neighbors from line-drying clothes. I'm glad to say the ordinance did not become a reality.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

farmbeet It's scary the laws they pass that take away basic freedoms that really don't hurt anyone.


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

TiggerWood-

You got that right! I think about moving to a less regulated state often. Kentucky and Missouri appeal to me. But I've lived here pretty much my whole life. It's hard to leave a community where you know a lot of people and are comfortable.


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Thalweg-

I don't make the springs. I found a spring manufacturer and worked with them to come up with a good quality (Made in USA) spring. That was a major expense, especially since I went with stainless steel. I am making the springs available in small or large quantities to anyone who wants to make their own clothespins, either as a hobby or a craft business.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

I see a lot of developments go in and they ban outdoor clotheslines. That's perfect - they make you consume more electricity to screw with the planets resources. I try to hang clothes or sheets when weather allows and I don't bring my pins in so they rust and the wood shrinks. Maybe you could sell clothespin holders that keep your pins dry to hang out on the post or tree as well. And nice wooden laundry baskets with a cloth liner like mom used to have.


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

farmbeet I lived in southern Missouri for a year and it was great. You were able to do anything you wanted on your property, anything. The price of property ranges from three thousand for a one bedroom on a lot to forty thousand for four multi-family houses on one hundred acres. However, I had two problems. One is the KKK and two, there is nothing going on there. Everyone is in bed by 8 and up by the literal cock-a-doodle-doo.


----------



## Texcaster (Oct 26, 2013)

We can't even get the crappy wooden ones, just crappy plastic. You might try a post on a luthier site, many use CP to glue the linings to the sides.

http://luthiersforum.com/forum/


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

bigblockyeti-

I have made two production runs of approximately 5,000 clothespins each. I made them last fall, outdoors, under a tent, because my small workshop is so crowded. I actually enjoyed woodworking outdoors… until the weather got cold in the fall.

I kept track of my time real well on the 2nd production run but can't find the paper with the numbers right now. I'm pretty sure I had around 90 hours of time cutting and milling the wood to get the halves. So that's 1.08 minutes per clothespin. However, there is more time required for tumble-sanding the pieces, sorting, and so forth. 
I sell unfinished assemble-them-yourself clothespin kits, which don't require a lot more labor, and I sell sealed and assembled clothespins, which take the most time.

I can only guess at this point (because I haven't done any time studies) that the AVERAGE additional time per clothespin would make for a total of 3 minutes.

Like I said in my initial post, I believe that time can be cut down significantly with the help of a small power feeder on the table saw and a shaper. Also, the three grip grooves on the handle ar made with three passes on the table saw. I will soon be making my own table saw with three blades to cut the three slots at the same time. I can only gang two blades together on my old Craftsman table saw. Such a tool, again with a power feeder, would cut a lot of hours off the process.


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

dhazelton-

That's where the stainless steel springs are a nice feature. I was going to make and sell old-style clothespin but there is already a woman doing so (she wrote the Mother Earth News blog article I mentioned). I just bought one of her clothespin bags for my wife yesterday.


----------



## Northwest29 (Aug 1, 2011)

Now you are one cleaver and creative fellow. What a great idea to bring back such a practical and quality made product. The last time I saw any clothes pins they were small and mad of cheap plastic. I too grew up with a mother who dried her clothes outside on a line your pins bring back fond memories of those days.

When you make a 'run' of clothes pins approximately how many do you make at one time?


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Texcaster-

Yes, clothespins can be handily little clamps. Don Williams (amazing guy) bought a couple of my clothespin kits. He blogged at his "Barn on White Run" web site about how he uses clothespins in his woodworking endeavors. Here is the link: Behold The Humble Clothespin


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Ron,

Thanks. Approximately 5,000.


----------



## HowardInToronto (Sep 27, 2013)

Herrick -

Mighty impressive.

Thank you.

You've got a great situation for yourself here.

You are a practitioner of exactly what I've been talking about this whole time - think markets not products.

Great post.

Howard


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Herrick -
I'm very interested in how you are making these. I'm the household woodworker and we use our clothesline about 9 months of the year.

Any pictures, details of your production/methods?

I'm very interested in making some, perhaps buying some springs - strictly for personal use and maybe gifts.

Thanks


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Howard,

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

I think it's cool, and would like to buy a couple dozen, but I won't deal with PayPal. VISA or check only.


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Sandra-

I received a personal message from another person. It is similar to yours…

"I find this very interesting. I am a novice woodworker. What kind of equipment is necessary? What is the process of making one? I have a table saw and a small router table. How is the sanding and finishing done?"

I'll answer both questions with this post.

*The tools you need:* Table saw. Router table, digital caliper, 1/4" core box router bit and 3/8" core box router bit.

I start with kiln-dried ash, planed down to 3/8" thick and 5" to 6" wide. I crosscut the boards to 3.5" long, as this next picture shows…










Those individual pieces are called flitches. The flitches are machined with a variety of cross-grain grooves using the router table and table saw. When all the machining is done, the flitches look like this…










After the cross-grain grooves are milled, the flitches are ripped to get the handle angle and a slight angle at the mouth end. I hold the flitches with clamps to a "flitch sled." Here is a picture of the flitch sled…










Here is a picture of two flitches clamped to the sled, about to be run through the saw blade…










This next picture shows the ripped flitches, still clamped to the sled…










After the flitches are ripped, I then cut the individual halves out of the flitch, as this next picture shows…










I tumble-sand the halves. When I was prototyping the clothespins and making small quantities, I put a bunch of them in a heavy plastic bag, tied it shut, and let it tumble for an hour or so in my wife's dryer with some towels to cushion the tumbling action. That worked, but I built a small tumbler in my shop so I can tumble 1,000 halves at a time. They tumble together for three hours. This action slightly rounds the sharp edges. it also serves to put enough stress on the wood so that weak spots crack or chip.

I am now oiling the halves by putting two pounds at a time into a plastic bag, with four terrycloth squares and 1/3 cup of tung oil, then tumbling for 20 minutes. Here is a picture of a tumble-oiled bag of halves…










That's an overview. if you look at my ClassicAmericanClothespins web site you will see that I sell a starter kit with 50 springs, specifications, and access to a web site with more pictures and details.

This is a simple woodworking project but it requires a lot of attention to detail and a careful, step-by-step approach.


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Clint-

I'm not set up for credit cards. PayPal makes it easy for me. But a lot of people stillpay the old fashioned way, with a check through the mail, and that's just fine. Your comment has me thinking that I should go make this clear at my web site. Thanks.

Planet Whizbang
PO Box 1117
Moravia, NY 13118


----------



## bester (May 3, 2012)

This very cool


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Herrick,

Thanks so much for this. I'm excited to give it a try. I DESPISE the clothespins that I use and would love to be able to use ones I made myself.

I'll check out your website as well.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm certainly tempted to give this market a go since I really enjoy developing small batch manufacturing processes. I don't think I will though because we're already stretched thin trying to cover the markets we're already involved with.

Here's some useful information though. A company that sells laundry items has a website that states they'd sell and help market USA made clothespins if anyone should be willing to make them. The link to the site is below.

Best Drying Rack Website


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Sandra-
I hope you'll report on your clothespin-making experience somewhere on this LumberJocks site. And if you have questions along the way, don't hesitate to contact me.

JAAune-
I've been contacted by four retail sellers who are interested in selling the clothespins I'm making. But my manufacturing cost is currently such that I can't sell the clothespins at wholesale and make the money I need. Thus far, selling direct from the internet is working very well and I have no desire to expand my operation beyond direct marketing.

My problem right now is not so much selling the clothespins (that's the easy part) but figuring out how to make them more efficiently within the small working space I have, the budget I have (I refuse to go into debt), and with the time I have (I have other home-business pursuits that take a lot of time). That's why I'm trying to encourage other woodworkers to give this project a try. I would love to see a nationwide network of clothespin makers.

I know there are probably thousands of experienced woodworkers "out there" who are trying to figure out what they can craft and sell and make money at. Making clothespins is, I believe, a perfect little moneymaking home business. It isn't easy or fast to whip out a few thousand clothespins, but the finished product is beautiful and useful and people will buy them at a price that gives a good return for the effort. So how do I let the woodworking world know about this idea? ….. LumberJocks!

By the way, I'm familiar with the Best Drying Rack and admire what those folks have done. I intend to write about their product at my blog one of these days.


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Good morning,

I was enjoying my coffee this morning reading this post again and then wandered out to my shop to see which pieces of wood are going to be used.
I will indeed post on my progress once I get started, and thanks for the support.
Could you please let me know what the extra shipping is to Canada. If I order more springs, I'll have to take the cost into consideration.

All the best


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

@ Farmbeet

I understand that you're not looking to expand too much so my reference to the retailer was more for the benefit of others thinking about getting into production. I know if I were to do it I'd probably want to do wholesale rather than direct sales simply because I'd not be too interested in handling the shipping logistics myself. Some woodworkers are better setup for production than sales.

Regarding production time, I think your idea of going with a shaper setup is a good one. I've thought about it a little and I can't think of any other tool that would do the job faster that's not cost-prohibitive (CNC molder). If the shaper is big enough, you may be able to get custom cutters made for it that would do most of that work in one pass. I'm not sure on that though since the fact that you have to cut across the grain makes it impossible to run long boards through in the most efficient way.


----------



## bester (May 3, 2012)

I was wondering if you could expand on the details of your process. I'm wondering what the measurements are for the grooves and the cuts ie how far from end the router grooves are from the end of the piece, the depth and location of the table saw cuts and what angle the table saw blade is set at when you are cutting them on your handmade sled. Also where would I get the springs you use? Thanks again for sharing this.


----------



## bbc557ci (Sep 20, 2012)

Herrick - Hello from another country boy. I lived in Fabius Pompey for 24 years, before moving to Central Square a few years ago. I miss the hills!! But love the river!!

Great idea you have there and best hopes for your success.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

farmbeet - if you are actually serious about making clothespins this is the type of machine you need to up production. Contact me PM if you want to know more.

Horizontal milling machine









MIKE


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey All,

Sorry for my absence here. I've been fighting a flue bug (and losing) while still trying to keep my business going. I'll answer the above questions/comments later this week.

Thanks,

Herrick Kimball


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, getting the flu really knocked the wind out of my sails, but I'm getting back on track now…

bester-
I spent a few days getting all the dimensions/specifications for the clothespins into a booklet format , which is available on my web site. I also have a special web site with a lot of pictures and other information to go with the specifications booklet. Here is a picture of a page out of the booklet, explaining how the angle cut is made.


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

JAAune-
Thanks for the idea of getting a custom cutter for making multiple grooves with a single pass. That might work.

Bill from NY-
Central Square? Isn't that where they get a LOT of lake effect snow every year?

Mike-
You might be right. I have considered a horizontal milling machine. But I'm not convinced that I can get as much production with one of those as I can with a power feeder on a shaper and table saw.

Thanks for the ideas everyone!


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Some updated information Re: making clothespins as a business….

In the past two weeks I have been contacted by a company that wants to buy American clothespins wholesale. That makes four inquiries so far. I have to tell them I can't sell wholesale at this time.

I was also contacted by a company that sells supplies to professional movie makers. They asked if I could produce clothespins to their specifications for resale to the industry. For those who don't know, moviemakers modify clothespins to make C47's (or C74's). I've sent several orders for my clothespins to Brooklyn and Manhattan recently and I suspect they are being used in the movie or photography industry. This link explains the C47 concept.

And it looks like Mary Jane's Farm magazine will be featuring the Classic American clothespins in an upcoming issue, as THIS LINK appears to indicate.

My stock of clothespins and clothespin kits is dwindling. I am looking forward to warmer weather and getting my outdoor clothespin-making shop set up, with some better equipment….

There is opportunity here for any LumberJock who is looking for a unique product to make and sell.


----------



## bester (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all this info. I may give it a go


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

You would be surprised at the production on of those small mills with a power feed table. They are made to cut metal at a fast rate usually one piece at a time. So think about an arbor, actually 3 arbors, 1 set up to cut the outside grooves of the clothespin in a specific size wood billet then a 2ond arbor set up to cut the inside grooves of the clothespin in the billet and then a 3rd arbor set up with gang saws to cut them into individual pieces. Let's say a billet would make 10 pieces, set it on the table and lock in place with a toggle clamp and push the start button in less than 15 seconds you have one side grooved. run 100 billets x 15 sec. = 25 minutes or 1000 pieces (one side) x 3 setups =1000 pieces per 1 hour and 15 minutes ( plus arbor change over time which should take no more than 20 minutes per setup or 1 hour for 3 setups) so say you could cut 1000 pieces in 2 hours 15 minutes. I think that would be much faster than your router & table saw setup. Now let's take this one step further get 3 small horizontal mills with power feed tables so that you don't have to change arbors or holding jigs and you can only imagine how fast you could make clothespins. Now add 3 operators (unskilled labor) and you will out work anyone assembling and packaging your product. And it has been found that these types of machines setup properly can out work CNC machines and cheaper to buy also. Should I further elaborate?
MIKE


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

It has been almost exactly a year since I posted here about making your own clothespins. I made another 10,000 clothespins last fall and sold all I had to sell (about 8,000) in 12 hours.

I have improved my operation considerably by switching from router tables to a shaper, and I used a power feeder. (awesome tool, that power feeder!)

I have also put together a new web site for woodworkers who have an interest in making clothespins. Here's the link: Make YourOwnClothespins.com

And there is also now a web site directory of artisan clothespin makers at: GoodClothespins.com

I'll stop back next year at this time with another update. Unless someone has questions, in which case I'll be glad to answer them here.

Herrick Kimball
Moravia, NY


----------



## Momcanfixit (Sep 19, 2012)

Herrick, Just wanted to say hello and that I haven't forgotten. Life got in the way last year.
I just returned from visiting family in China. Without a dryer, my mother hangs out all her clothes on lines strung on the roof of her building. The clothespins were especially HORRID and again I was thinking about your product.

You haven't heard the last of me. I will be making some this year.

Sandra


----------



## farmbeet (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi Sandra,

Good to hear from you. So China doesn't just export cheap clothespins, they actually use them themselves. I've seen some of the Chinese automated clothespin-making equipment online. Amazing. It doesn't seem like it would be that much more money for them to use better quality wood and springs.

Be sure to check out the TWO revisions I've made since you purchased the specifications last year. They are in the "Updates" section of the web site for clothespin makers.

I think every woodworker has project ideas and plans that they think about doing for a long time before they actually get around to doing them. If you have questions along the way, don't hesitate to contact me.


----------

